# A nice sexy pic of chocolate cake on huge boobs



## Georgia (May 22, 2013)

Ring a ding a ling


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2013)

Ken UR have competition !


----------



## italian1 (May 22, 2013)

Ouch. Looks like the marks I used to get from some dirty home brew I ran first cycle.


----------



## DF (May 22, 2013)

Jesus did you shave that or are you still waiting for puberty?


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2013)

That's hot.


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Ouch. Looks like the marks I used to get from some dirty home brew I ran first cycle.



Doesn't hurt. Very virgin muscle along with Michael Fox hands



Dfeaton said:


> Jesus did you shave that or are you still waiting for puberty?



I've been blessed with a hairless ass


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2013)

gay pic, well done sir


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

FD's heart will explode out of his chest when he sees this.


----------



## JOMO (May 22, 2013)

THE virgin ass.


----------



## Popeye (May 22, 2013)

Thats quite the mushroom slap you got there Geo


----------



## Illtemper (May 22, 2013)

Where's the cake??


----------



## DF (May 22, 2013)

The things that FD would do to that ass........ :-0


----------



## bubbagump (May 22, 2013)

Id hit it.


----------



## RISE (May 22, 2013)

cool, real cool geo!  Now I have to go masturbate!


----------



## trim (May 23, 2013)

can a mod please move this pic to the dat ass thread.  where it belongs!


----------



## losieloos (May 23, 2013)

I think it moved. .


----------



## AlphaD (May 23, 2013)

Damn!!!  Man you got me hook line and sinker into this thread.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2013)

A couple shots of test & he turns into Ken.  WTF???


----------



## PFM (May 23, 2013)

I don't even know WTF that is a picture of.


----------



## Malevolence (May 23, 2013)

Holy shit bro. you have a women's ass.  And it looks like you don't know how to inject lol


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2013)

I have a nice ass. I def need longer needles. Ordering today. Pinned today with ZERO pip or knotting. The needle went into the muscle nicely this time I'm thinking


----------



## don draco (May 24, 2013)

A challenger has entered the arena.  Defend your title, Ken


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2013)

Georgia, the disappointment I had when I open this log...........well I have to make right, for all you guys who didn't want to see his ass, I present boobs and cake to you..............


----------

